# Difference in personality of male and female bettas.



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello all,
I am planning to get a new betta and I am wondering if there is a difference in personality when it comes to male and female bettas. I have a really awesome little half moon male at my work in a 1 ½ gallon tank sitting on my desk and I love him! He is such a character, and I would love another betta with as much personality. I am not sure if I should get a male or female for my house though. Also- I might quit my job and bring my HM male home- Would you recommend dividing a 5 gallon tank if I choose to get another male? I would love to have a small sorority as well but I think my tank is too small.
any advise?


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Not really. My females are a little more like "OMGAWD " than most of the boys when they see me. Except for Patchy, he freaks out too  They jump a lot though. 
And the dividing thing should be good, just watch cause some like to jump over the divider for a little visit :| and for a sorority you should have at least a 10 gallon


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

i love how my little guy just looks at me and gapes and flares -- good to know that the girls make silly faces as well. i wish i had room for a 10 gallon. has anyone had success with a sorority of 3? what if you get the girls really young?


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

You shouldnt do a sorority of 3 they'll all gang up on eachother . Id stick to 4-6.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I would recommend getting larger tanks--a 1.5 gallon is not an ideal size for a betta because it is too small for most heaters and the water must be changed 100% every three days or so to keep the ammonia low. Fish in tanks these small often develop neurotic behaviors like glass surfing and tail biting, many become obese from lack of exercise and others die from ammonia poisoning. I suggest getting a larger tank with an adjustable heater. I would not advise a sorority in anything less than a 10G, with a minimum of four individuals. 

Personally, if I were you I would take the male you have home and put him in the five gallon--he would be much happier, and wouldn't be subject to the risks of keeping them at work. I've heard horror stories of bettas dying from power outages, overfeeding by co-workers, and poisoning by maintenance people spraying cleaners/pesticides. Something you may want to consider.

As far as personality differences go, I would say that every fish is an individual, although you will likely find that females move around and are generally more active than many males due to their more compact finnage.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Females can yhave as much personality as the males.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks so much! I might just take the tank back to walmart and get a larger one then.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

well, instead of a larger tank- i got a Giant king betta for the 5 gallon i have. HOLY COW THIS DUDE IS HUGE! I also got a bigger 2.5 gallon for my little work buddy. thanks for all your help- i will post pics of the setup when i am finished


----------

